

Deleting a folder will delete everything inside the folder? - nsoonhui
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/drive/cnwL9si9eNA/zErlRnN6JrEJ

======
dlss
Misleading title.

If you are supposed to share files by putting them in multiple folders at once
(in the style of symlinks), then deleting a folder should only delete the file
if the folder contains the only reference. This is a real bug.

~~~
gizmo686
That is hardlinks. Symlinks have one actual location on the filesystem, with
small files that point to them. Hardlinks are multiple location on the file
system all pointing to the same data.

------
ryen
The title on the site is misleading. The guy reported an issue where a file
was shared among several folders and deleting one folder deleted its 'shared
object' from the other folder.

